# Wie SNES und Megadrive an modernen Fernseher anschließen [dringend]



## relgeitz (18. August 2011)

*Wie SNES und Megadrive an modernen Fernseher anschließen [dringend]*

Hallo! 

Ich hab letzte Woche von einem Bekannten eine SEGA Megadrive geschenkt bekommen, und nun auch meinen alten Super Nintendo (SNES) ausgegraben. Nun hab ich aber das Problem, dass ich diese nicht an meinen neuen Samsung Flat TV anschließen kann, bzw. keine Signal bekomme. 

Beide System nutzen ein S-Video-Kabel für die Übertragung, ich hab das dann einfach am Tuner Eingang meines Fernsehers angeschlossen - nix. Der Bekannte meinte noch ich soll ne Sendersuche starten, dann ginge es - nix. Jetzt gäbe es, zumindest für den Nintendo einen AV-Adapter, aber gibt es keine Möglichkeit entweder per S-Video oder einen S-Video-zu-AV-Adapter beide Geräte anzuschließen (nicht gleichzeitig, aber mit dem selben Kabel). 

Gut wäre wenn die Lösung schnell verfügbar ist, Kabelkauf etc. bei Conrad z.B.. Würdet mir riesig helfen, weil wir planen eine Retro-Gaming-Party am Wochenende


----------



## Supeq (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wie SNES und Megadrive an modernen Fernseher anschließen [dringend]*

AV Kabel Super Nintendo: Amazon.de: Games
http://www.amazon.de/Sega-Drive-Version-Stereo-Kabel/dp/B003CR2P7E
Ich hoffe nen AV/Scart-Eingang hat dein Fernseher  Welche Spiele stehen denn an?


----------



## beren2707 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wie SNES und Megadrive an modernen Fernseher anschließen [dringend]*

Für SNES gibts Scart Kabel, z.B. bei Amazon; meine läuft auch per Scart und die Qualität ist durchaus als gut zu bezeichnen (32").


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wie SNES und Megadrive an modernen Fernseher anschließen [dringend]*

sendersuchlauf geht beim snes nur mit dem antennenkabel Universal AV Kabel Konsolen Antennenkabel / TV-Verbindungskabel (funktioniert mit: SNES Super Nintendo, Nintendo NES, Amiga, Commodore, Sega Mega Drive 1, Sega Master System 1 + 2, Atari): Amazon.de: Games dieses wird an den 'runden' ausgang des snes angeschlossen.

die alternative AV/TV Kabel für SFC SNES N64 GC NGC Super Nintendo standarde Anschlüsse: Amazon.de: Games läuft dann entweder über scart oder nen front av anschluss und läuft dann ohne sendersuchlauf auf dem entsprechenden altzernativen signaleingang und kommt in den properitären nintendo signal-ausgang des snes 

edit:
da ich nach mehreren jahren mein snes wiederbelebt habe, noch nen tipp, mach vorher den modulschacht sauber, durch die lange standzeit war da wohl staub etc... ich hab mir erstmal terranigma kurzgeschlossen und dabei meine neuen speicherstände (8 std erst) verloren weil die module immer erst beim 4-5 einlegen erkannt wurden, ausblasen half nicht, hab sie mit isopropanol und küchentuch gereinigt seitdem ist alles bestens


----------



## Malkav85 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wie SNES und Megadrive an modernen Fernseher anschließen [dringend]*

Ich habe meine alte SNES auch per RGB/Scart am 40" dranhängen und es läuft. Die Bildqualität ist ebenfalls ok, wie es halt zur damaligen Zeit üblich war  Man sollte halt nicht direkt davor sitzen.


----------



## relgeitz (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wie SNES und Megadrive an modernen Fernseher anschließen [dringend]*

Seh ich das richtig, der GC hat das gleiche AV Kabel wie der SNES? Weil meine Freundin hat einen GC und den haben wir am neuen Fernseher sicher schon gespielt, jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der Megadrive... wobei wir da nur Sonic am Start haben, wenn das nicht funzt bis Freitag ist das nicht so tragisch - soll ja Multiplayer werden. 

Gespielt wird: F-Zero, und Super Mario Kart, und ich glaub da sind noch ein paar andere Spiele in der Schachtel, leider ist Mario World verloren gegangen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wie SNES und Megadrive an modernen Fernseher anschließen [dringend]*

jo, die steckkontakte für des front-av/scartkabel an der konsole sind bei gc und snes identisch


----------



## relgeitz (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wie SNES und Megadrive an modernen Fernseher anschließen [dringend]*

Perfekt! Funzt alles, hab das mit dem Alkohol reinigen noch gemacht, und einfach das alte GC AV-Kabel von meiner Freundin gemopst  

Twitpic - Share photos and videos on Twitter


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wie SNES und Megadrive an modernen Fernseher anschließen [dringend]*

na dann viel spaß heute und die nächsten tage mit mario kart und den ganzen anderen alten klassikern


----------



## djcaos (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie SNES und Megadrive an modernen Fernseher anschließen [dringend]*

geht das auch mit dem anschlußkabel von der psp 2


----------

